# Need good 2 story shed/play house design



## Trapaddict (May 18, 2006)

I am in need of some ideas for a 2 story kids play house.   Wink Wink....  My subdivision has an ordinance about sheds, however, they seem to turn a very blind eye to kids play houses.  What a wonderful opportunity! My children have informed me that their play house should include a garage on the bottom level for authenticity.  Play house will be about 10 X 16 on the bottom level. They have also informed me that since they have no motorized vehicles at this time, I could use the space temporarily for the storage of my lawn tractor, log splitter, snow blower, walk behind mower and all of the family bikes.  They would utilize the upper flat for all of their kid activities and the lower level (garage) would be mine. Anyone know of any good sites for plans of this nature?


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 18, 2006)

You got REALLY NICE KIDS THERE!!  LOL!!!  

Hmmm maybe they can teach my kids to be so generous, eh?  

When your ready to put them up for adoption, keep me in mind   LOL!!

Now, about the Wife..... hmmmmm   

Well, she is generous, so, I cant complain YET!    ROTFLOL!!!
(Course, I keep telling her that I will keep her this week, if she is still "nice"...
But, reevaluation is in progress for the following week as usual  )...

Jesse


----------

